# anyone know a good supplement for hallucinations?



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

edit. Sorry if I caused any confusion I just wanted to know if their is a supplement that can help with my medication regimen to stop hallucinations?Sometimes anti-psychotics cant completely eliminate hallucinations visual, olfactory, or auditory.

*Again sorry for the confusion I was acting like a ******* and isnt the real me I did it on purpose to see what would happen.*


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

You want to hallicinate, or you want to end hallicinations? Which kind of hallucination? Auditory, visual, psychotic delusional?

You could go and grab plants off the side of the road, but they will really hurt you short/medium term.

See... semi-permanent liquid brain...






Guy is sane now, but he obviously wasn't back then...

Anti-psychotics seem as if they are the only class of drugs designed to hamper hallucinations, and they basically shut down the brain as if they were plants on the side of the road, in a much more clinically controlled and delicate way, with you know, the precision available with modern medicines. Micro-biological, anti-septics, and neuroleptics alike. Nobody wants the part of the brain that is running rampant with hallucinations working 24/7.

Anyways, my friends used to eat caffeine pills till they started to hallucinate. Can't imagine that's healthy. Nutmeg is another one, but kidney failure is a real danger.

If you are trying to end minor hallucinations due to stress or being over worked, over tired, I'd say get your immune system and health in order, get lots of rest, healthy foods, and your body will correct itself over time.

It's impossible to say without specifics. Nice troll though.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

MrKappa said:


> You want to hallicinate, or you want to end hallicinations? Which kind of hallucination? Auditory, visual, psychotic delusional?
> 
> You could go and grab plants off the side of the road, but they will really hurt you short/medium term.
> 
> ...


Wow, some people can be so delicate. Even if there is misspelling, punctuation, grammar errors, nice post.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

LSD, MDA, sleep deprivation.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Take a lot of benadryl


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

changeme77 said:


> LSD, MDA, sleep deprivation.





Peregrínus said:


> Take a lot of benadryl


I wasnt trying to say whats a good way to not make myself hallucinate but to supplement my medication if that makes sense..


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

CopadoMexicano said:


> if that makes sense..


Absolutely none  You sound high as a kite brother.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

changeme77 said:


> Absolutely none  You sound high as a kite brother.


Lol. Im not lying.  Anxiety isnt the only problem people face here anyway. High fyling kites dont exist in my area there isnt enough wind for them. Im feeling manic right now which hasnt happened in many many years.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

CopadoMexicano said:


> Lol. Im not lying.


**** dude. Just realized you joined this forum in 2004


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

changeme77 said:


> **** dude. Just realized you joined this forum in 2004


If you dont want to help dont help.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

CopadoMexicano said:


> If you dont want to help dont help.


I thought I did help but it turns out you were asking a different question.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

changeme77 said:


> I thought I did help but it turns out you were asking a different question.


nope. How is someone going to try to be wanting to hallucinate? rx do help block hallucinations but ive heard theyre are natural ways to helping your mental health.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Peregrínus said:


> Take a lot of benadryl


 Do NOT do this!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Do you want to stop them or start them?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

diamondheart89 said:


> Do you want to stop them or* start them?*


Start them? How do I start them if I already have them?


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Ah... what kind of visuals?

Closed eye, awake dreaming? 
Strange voices?
Strange thoughts?
Wide awake projected visual memory?
Inner eye images while eyes opened?
Strange patterns and flashes in your eyes while awake?
Everything?

The anti-psychotics will dull visual hallucinations, and if the auditory hallucinations are intense, they'll help with those as well, but with some the voices never go away. Anti-psychotics will knock a lot out of you as well. Probably some weight gain, fatigue, and so on. If they are unbearable hallucinations, then yeah, anti-psychotics are probably a good option.

Honestly, I found eating lots of bee pollen and high nutritional healthy foods was the best thing regarding my recovery. Some people are allergic to bee pollen, but if you aren't it's one of natures most complete foods. That and rest. I also found that extreme endurance exercise while starving myself increased the chances of hallucinating. The saying where starving people start to hallucinate sort of thing.

Without knowing what may have caused them with you, makes it more difficult to suggest anything.

I'm sensitive with some of the supplements, and yes, some of them will increase my auditory hallucinations (they are very minor these days), that's what I suspect. I haven't found any that have decreased them noticeably. So if you are combining too many at once. Start removing them, ween yourself off, and try only one at a time for a while.

If you are a foot ball player, as in your image, this may be of interest. I supplement with the stuff all the time. Don't attack dose, and supplement with choline.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/342247

Lots of side effects in that study though. 64% of people. from 1978.

Here's a newer one from 2007.

http://www.ijntonline.net/article/S0973-0508(07)80024-4/abstract



> Low-dose piracetam appears to improve regional cerebral blood flow and reverse perfusion abnormalities in these patients. This study paves the way for further randomized, placebo controlled trials with piracetam for more definitive results.


and that supplement is said to be entirely ineffective with treating schizophrenia style symptoms.

If you are suffering from psychosis style hallucinations/schitzophrenia, this is a strange article from Japan about how antibiotics are helpful. However they don't cure the person.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/s...eviate-symptoms-of-schizophrenia-7469121.html

That's why I stick to super healthy foods, and work on boosting my immune system (some herbals) so the body is stronger and faster with recovery.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

MrKappa said:


> Ah... what kind of visuals?
> 
> Closed eye, awake dreaming?
> Strange voices?
> ...


Aye, Ive had hallucinations for years like visual, auditory, gustatory, tactile, and olfactory. The visual are like people, ghost like figures, and vague shadows. The predominant one is the hearing and smelling. The rest not a big deal. The hallucinations are more based on derealization and dissociate than symptoms of a psychotic disorder. At least thats what my sleep specialist says. Im concerned of the side effects ive seen from threads on this forum and other forums Atypical antipsychotics potentially raising blood sugar. Not anything of new of course.

The football player from my avatar is Ricky Williams former NFL player. He was diagnosed with SAD and made sponsor with Paxil back in 2003. Thats how I read up and heard of sad back then.

Its good to hear that healthy foods has helped. But yeah with any medication there are going to be side effects and thats what sucks about it..

The article on anti-biotics helping alleviate symptoms of schizophrenia is interesting. Ive read that psychotic symptoms like schizophreania can be also caused my many medical causes like viruses and parasites.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah, I thinking along similar lines. That the brain is an organ, and within in an organ, there are organ-isms... lol...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ient-gets-craving-food-eaten-organ-donor.html

Honestly though, antibiotics may simply destroy all biotic life, similar in what an anti-psychotic might do, but with less severity and less impact. There are others who will disagree, most certainly.

I figure there is a fine balance somewhere. Figuring out that balance is something else entirely.

Hmmmnnn... raising blood sugar, so possibly damaging with the blood sugar regulation system, or the endocrine system. Pancreas, insulin, possibly. Sure though, maybe the anti-psychotics are doing overtime flushing the system via some sort of anti-septic means, allowing harmful bacteria to proliferate. Might explain incident rates of side effects rather well, if you ignore the genetic and cultural possibilities. I simply am not that far along with all the various systems.

Hmmnnn... shadows and stuff... derealization... so this? (gustatory, tactile)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dysesthesia



> Dysesthesia (dysaesthesia) comes from the Greek word "dys", meaning "not-normal" and "aesthesis", which means "sensation" (abnormal sensation).[1] It is defined as an unpleasant, abnormal sense of touch. It often presents as pain[2] but may also present as an inappropriate, but not discomforting, sensation. It is caused by lesions of the nervous system, peripheral or central, and it involves sensations, whether spontaneous or evoked, such as burning, wetness, itching, electric shock, and pins and needles.[2] Dysesthesia can include sensations in any bodily tissue, including most often the mouth, scalp, skin, or legs.[2]


Yeah, seems like your nervous system is peaking out, tweaking out, and honestly, the blackouts (shadows) are the scary thing, eh? That's like a car sputtering on empty. Healthy foods.

Honestly, me, I'd go out and find a place with a clean deep fat fryer, and chow down on grease if the hallucinations are shocking and anxiety ridden, but that's me.

Psychosis might mean any number of things from a clinical perspective, only an opinion. It sounds as maybe you are sputtering and lacking oxygen supply and circulation. So... that suggestion regarding the concusions, may be a viable option, but I can't say that with any certainty. The hallucinations... they are depressing and annoying?

Anyways, start getting hefty doses of high nutritional content food into the system, in either case.

Now that I think about it, I'd start eating lots of pepper, on everything I eat. See if that makes any noticeable difference, and if it does, then try that alongside the concussion medicine. That's what I'd try first if there is no hurry as I prefer to test theories and take little steps at a time.

http://home.pacific.net.au/~thambilton/BlackPepper.html



> A strengthener for the nerves, a tonic and antiseptic for the digestive system, black pepper gets things moving. It stimulates the local circulation, can ease stiffness and pain, and shift congestion around joints and muscles. It should not be applied where there is any inflammation. Black pepper has been used to reduce fevers and to treat bronchial complaints, although it is not recommended as an inhalant.


(may be a good source??)

Maybe some chili peppers...

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8735449


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

you need to revise the original post so that people aren't confused as to whether you want to induce hallucinations or cease/diminish them. you can't assume that everyone reading your posts is aware that you suffer from a psychotic-spectrum disorder and are looking to stop hallucinations.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

DXM


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

MrKappa said:


> Yeah, I thinking along similar lines. That the brain is an organ, and within in an organ, there are organ-isms... lol...
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ient-gets-craving-food-eaten-organ-donor.html
> 
> ...


Well yeah any organ like the brain can have a disease. My auditory and visual even olfactory hallucinations make me more depressed than agitated or annoyed. I also have positive good hallucinations. Depending on my mood my depression seem to go hand in hand with my hallucinations. Its an ocd type of thing. Ill smell odors, taste things, hear things, see things, etc.


----------



## Convict (Dec 4, 2011)

Niacin(vitamine B3) or niacin in the form of niacinamide on doses over 1500mg


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

I probably shouldn't say, but I'll mention it anyways, as I am starting this soon in the hopes that it reduces fungal and bacterial infection, and hopefully gets rid of auditory hallucinations. Methylene Blue. I don't recommend you try, unless you are risky, and yeah, can measure out proper doses and understand the difference between the various therapeutic uses and dosages.

I've already read one report where it was ineffective, and led to a worsening situation following the clinical observations in schizophrenia patients. So... consider that before you try yourself.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9260734



> MB has previously been reported to have therapeutic effects in the treatment of psychosis and mania.
> 
> A statistically significant, albeit modest, decrease in the severity of psychopathology was observed while the subjects were taking MB, and psychopathology significantly worsened when MB was discontinued.


The details from the synopsis, the fact it is an adjuvant therapy study, and focused on Nitric Oxide levels as opposed to more traditional issues, and the fact that I will not purchase the article, has me thinking they weren't focused on my specific issues. Schizophrenia is such a wide all encompassing catch all.

It's the stuff that keeps fish in fish tanks alive. It's a means to cure malaria, and other things as well. So... think of that as you will. My god... what could possibly kill fish in a fish tank, right? I'm no fish, but I'm a living animal, so...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methylene_blue#Medical_uses

Anyways, I will probably never go full psycho with the colloidal silver route, but this seems rather logical to me. A little bit goes along way, and I've got over a years supply and will keep you updated. Personally I think if I can do a little more research, I might be dropping the stuff right in my ear. Sounds a hell of a lot more effective than eating anti-biotics.

Think about that. When I was younger I had the most painful ear infection and the preferred, vetted way to treat it was through digesting anti-biotics.


----------

